# Causeway Coast Ford Fair 3rd June 2007



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

www.causewayfordfair.co.uk

anyone heading to this? Full details on the link above.

I'm also looking to recruit some new members to the Ford Focus Owners Club, if anyone is interested PM me or visit www.ffoc.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

A bit to far the boss wouldn't let me that far out of her sight!!! might swing a family day trip!!!:thumb:


----------



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

Just seen this. Will stick this in the dairy and head up!

Shame its past the application date.


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

lad send in a form anyway. the closing date is only there to get most of the applications in well before the show so they can get it organised a bit quicker :thumb:


----------



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

Was a great show by the way, even though it rained pretty heavy all day. Didnt dampen the spirits though. 

Anyone else from here attend? I was up in an all blue Fiesta ST, not in the show though.


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

i was there!!! weather spoiled it though!!


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

Few quick pics i took


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah weather wasn't great, kept a lot of the concours boys away 

Anyway I off to do some :buffer:


----------



## dimebag (Jun 12, 2007)

Was going to head down, rain was terrible. Rain and old school bmw's dont mix!


----------

